# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Comment imprimer les FAQ

## tran

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir comment imprimer les FAQ (et les cours, ...) en UNE FOIS sans devoir se postionner sur la bonne page  chaque fois. 

Merci

----------


## KibitO

Salut !

Tu peux tlchager les FAQ, par contre il faudra que tu fasses des copier/coller des fichiers textes toi meme dans un seul fichier pour pouvoir tout imprimer (cf faq PHP)

----------

